# traveling bug



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

U all want to talk about getting hit by the ,, ready to travel bug ,, it hit me today ... we had to pull a fuel tank on a class B to replace the fuel sender that went out ,, anyway ,, i drove it to the gas station and paid for the liquid gold stuff (gas) ,, i also drove it a bit more after that ,, just to make sure all was ok ,, and MAN did i just want to keep on going ,,, just keep on going nowhere ,, am i crazy or is anyone else feeling this gotta travel soon bug????       :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## msjackie (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

You ought to see David sometimes, sitting here looking out at the RV and can't go, He said if he could get behind the wheel, then off we would go, I know the feeling also, want to and can not at the moment
and spring comes early to Myrtle Beach right 730


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

hey rod I feel your pain, we took our out just a ride and I really had a hard time turning it around and coming back home. It feels like spring here high 60 and today into the 70. I can't wait till May, that when we head west. I'll stop by TEX oil well and get some gas, do you think I will get a discount  :laugh: I think not, yes the fever is spreading. enjoy when you start hope to see you in APRIL


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Ya'll are makin' it hard to go east in April. I'm afraid what YOUR oil wells are chargin'!  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Just paid $3.65/gal for diesel and it took a little of my get up and go away.  Just a little though.  Plan on heading back to Ohio in Apr and then on out WEST. :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

DL-
So, are you going to GTS's open house?  Bedford is between Florida and Ohio, isn't it?


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

I have too be in Dayton, OH before the 3rd of Apr for my Mom's 86th birthday and then tend my doggy grandson for about 4 days while my son and his family have a short vacation.  They have a 9 month old Irsh Wolfhound.  They are very, very sensitive to family seperations.  We boarded one once for a couple of weeks and it almost died.  Lots of family commitments before heading West.  Isn't the open house later in April?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

DL, we need you in Texas!  We've had so much rain that it drowned the first crop of mosquitos and the next crop is starting to come out.

And you might just bring that big Dodge along with you ....                 :clown:


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug



> DL Rupper - 2/23/2008  6:56 PM
> 
> Isn't the open house later in April?


  April 5, sounds like you will be dog sitting then...


----------



## msjackie (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Hey Tex, if you need a fill in crop, be happy to send you some.
It only got to 74 today and the crop was trying their new method of drawing blood.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

74      man it was 41 here today ,, and that was the high  :angry:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Hey becky, I was originally planning to be in Dayton the last 2 weeks in Mar, staying for my Mom's birthday and off West on the 4th of Apr.  However, my son saw the opportunity to put me to work (doggy sitting) and get him on a trip during his kids Spring break.  Timing just not right for GTS's open house.  Wish it was in Mar.

Tex, don't need any flying bugs.  Just saw "It's a bugs Life" at Disney World.  It was the dangest 3-D animated show I've ever seen.  They sprayed and poked us unmercifully.  Don't need the real thing.  

Seriously, we are going to travel on I-80 or I-90 to try to avoid the bad weather.  The tornadoes progess North as the weather warms.  In Apr it should still be cool enough up North to avoid the BAD weather.  I lived in Oklahoma for 2 1/2 years and know what it's like down that way in Apr.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

What a life!  Grandkids, grand dog, full timer...stay safe!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Hey 730, it was almost 80 here. Washed the 5er in shorts and a tee shirt. When I was scrubbing around the running lites I took off the little bit of sealant they had. What Y'all recommend to put back around them?


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

I personaly would put more sealant>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

I use the clear Dap stuff from HD ,, it's cheaper than that so called RV sealant ,, and IMO works the same ,, it SEALS STUFF UP ,, and bty it still stays flexable   
and Bty shadow ,, thanks for getting me all riled up for warm weather ,, it was 64 here today ,,, but got snow moving in tonight ,, and wed's highs are only gonna be in the 30's BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ,, where is spring ,,, heck with that i WANT SUMMER     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

  Darn, wish I would of thought of that ! :laugh:  You have a preferred brand Jim?

    Thanks 730


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

hey shadow re read the post i typed ,, u beat me to a response ,, i was typeing while u were typing ,, and yes the Dap is good ,, use it all the time


----------



## Shadow (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Thanks 730, I was probably wiping down my key board. Blew my ice tea everywhere when I read Jim's response.  Walked into that one I did :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Does the wind ever stop in Texas?  40 to 45 mph today with gust 80mph possible but it was 80 degree.   Does anybody have any idea where the west Texas border is?  Been here for 4 weeks and aint got there yet. In Fort Davis today and did purchase Passport America so I can stay here at the MacMillen RV resort.  Pretty good cg and the people are great.  Want us to stay a month and work but think we'll pass.  Got to find that west border so I can mark some more states.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Ya gotta go to El Paso, Chelse. There's no way around it!  And don't forget to drive up that mountain that divides El paso into two sides. It's purty purty!

PS. There's a casino near El Paso, but it is technically in New Mexico (Sunland Park.)

PSPS. If you go out of El Paso on I-10N get ready to hold yer breath for 10 or 5 miles!


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 26, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Hey Chelse, check out the McDonald Observatory while you are at Ft Davis.  Nice ride up the mountain and interesting to see.

If you get ALL the way out of TEXAS, try the Lakeside RV Park at Elephant Butte, NM (North of Las Cruces on I-25).  It's supposed to be great and reasonable.  Next time we are in New Mexico we are going to try a month there (Winter).  Whatever you do don't opt for the State Park at Elephant Butte.  They have security problems (theft).

Sounds like you are having a great RV trip.  What do you think of the Big Bend Nat'l park.  I thought it was great, but then I really like the desert scenery.


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Mr Nash...you are driving west aren't you?   Oh well, only four weeks, musta started in Austin or San Antonio.

Yep shadow...DAPS the one, but only the clear.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 26, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

DL we did the loop 116 out of Ft Davis today and caught the McDonald Observatory.  Really enjoyed the loop and Observatory. Both a must IMO if you are in this area. Big Bend is AWESOME. Highway 170 there also has great scenery.  We road a lot of the back roads in Big Bend.  Did not get to see the Mountain lions but saw a lot of other wildlife including a illegal Mex  .  I was walking the nature trail out of the Big Bend National CG and he approched me and tried to sell canes and trinkets. He was really polite and interesting to talk to. No I didn't take the chance of buying the cane for 5 bucks that they want 18 for in the stores here.  Was tempting.  He had a lookout across the Rio watching for the patrol.  He swam back across Rio and got on a donkey and headed out.  We are going to stay here for a week as I have agreed to help do some odd jobs here at the park for them. Hoping Tex will lower the gas prices soon.  Don't tell Tex or Shadow but Texas is AWESOME.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: traveling bug



:approve:

PS. That illegal also had a compadre in the bushes. When ya'll pulled out yer bank roll to give him a donation, then his compadre would meet ya for his donation down the lonesome trail ....


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

HEY Nash stay safe and alert out there in Texas, as TC has stated they never travel along always got a friend or 2 in the bushes somewhere. so be safe on your walking trips.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

There were others close by and I told him I had no money on me which I didn't and had my hand in my pocket all the time. Yep, I know there are laws and I'm in a national park but so far I am still 6 ft above. Been just staying around the CG today and doing a few odd jobs for them and waiting for the ck to go in the bank the first of the month.  Then just maybe we'll get to see another state. :laugh:  Gas 3.32 a gallon    aw come on now Tex. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

I'm jus' tryin' to figger out whut price wuhl make ya'll git off yer keester an start walkin'!  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Tex, I once said when gas hit a dollar a gallon I would start walking. Well, I did.  I now walk to the pump and put the gas in myself. :laugh:  Paid 3.41 today but it only took 19.76 to fill the tracker. Another good ride up 17 out of Ft Davis.  Saw some more of those things that look like a cross between a hog and huge gopher rat. Scenery great around here also.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

:laugh:  Must of seen some Javelina Chelse. Have you seen a Jackalope yet?
 If you do, try to get some pictures. They are pretty rare.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: traveling bug



Butch, he's a little too far west for the Jackalope, but that would make the picture even more valuable don't ya think?

Now, Hollis is going to be in Jackalope country pretty soon on his way to Amarillo. Keep those cameras ready!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Is that a snadwich from Dairy Queen :laugh:  Naw, you said rare so that leaves Dairy Queen out.   I have stocked Texas up good with Lady Bugs though. Tried to leave a 100 at each CG :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Damn little no-see'ums found me today (SC).  First time all winter.  At least the little lady bugs don't bite. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Tex, Nash I always travel with my camera and the movie camera. I can't take a chance of missing any good site, we hoping to get a real funny movie clip and send it AFV and in hopes of winning :laugh: I tell ya'll what the RV bug has gotten me in the last few days around here, 76 yesterday and 74 today, rain the way, then clear up to some more great days. I can't wait  OH DL, u and Nash can keep those little bugger we  don't need them. Thank Nash for sharing  them with the good folks in Texas. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

well i must say ,, if u ever see a jackalope then u've seen it all ,, they are very dominent in NM ,, and yes i have seen several  :laugh:  THEY WERE ON POST CARDS :laugh: ,, but anyway ,, just thought i posted about more traveling bugs...
I want to know if it's time yet???? U know to hit the road ,, i have a DP coming in this weekend for the GO ALL THRU IT deal ,, (he's hitting the road in a few weeks ) I have to replace the Alison trans output seal , replace parking brake shoes (got soaked by leaking seal) and find an air leak in his AB system ,, so my Question is ,, is this the start of the new travel season ,,, bty i have not had any calls on dewinterizing yet ,, maybe that's the kicker ,, but i must say i did some work on my own MH this weekend ,, cleaned the awning ,, blew out the fridge and WH ,, changed all the a/c filters ,, so as of now ,, more cold temps for me ,, so i guess i'll just sit it out  :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Aw come on Rod.  No problem we are just sitting it out here in Texas waiting for it to quit snowing :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Thanks Nash ,, now i don;t feel so down ,, but i must say one thing 
U"R OUT ON THE DAMN ROAD and i'm still stiing here ,, waiting out the cold     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:
Bty ,, why don't u join us in the chat room tonight or wnehever it's convient for u ,,


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Just came out of there and nobody home


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Hey Rod, this should cheer you up. Thirty Eight Degrees with twenty mile per hour winds. Suppose to be cold all week. Oh with some rain to brighten things up!!    Hang in there. Just a few more weeks till spring.  BTY, never winterize in this part of Texas. :laugh:

    Chelse, Do you have to leave a state before you can color it in?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Yep, aint got out of Texas yet but getting close.  Made it to Van Horn today and rode up to ck out the Quadalupe mountains. Staying at the Mountain View CG and the WIFI here is terrible.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Yee Haw, finally made it out of Texas. Right now we are in Vado NM but did make the trip back into Texas today to El Paso to see Wes Hardins grave and drive the scenic drive on the overlook of ElPaso.  Well worth the drive of 20 miles back. We also did the Missions tour on our way through yesterday.  Every body watch out using that Clodhoppers GPS.  He will just keep you circleing in Texas so you will keep spending money in Texas :laugh:  :laugh:  Thanks Texas we enjoyed our travel through.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Glad enjoyed your stay Chelse. You know if you would have stayed a few more days you would have had to apply for a green card.. Enjoy your travels and maybe see Ya on the return trip.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Thanks for visiting.  We do have a wonderful state...sometimes it seems to be a "state of Confusion"  Come back anytime as you did today.   See, you're kinda like us Texans...gone away a feww hours and have to come back.  Safe travels and may the wind always be at your back.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

And when ya hit the state line, don't let the door hitcha where the Good Lord splitcha!  Now you're getting into the part of the country that I want to go see some more of!  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

U want to see NM tex    Yes being born there and spent most of my life in Albuquerque (see i can spell it ) when i was younger ,, all my family is from TN ,, mom and dad both born and raised in TN ,, but dad worked for the Gov. so he got transferd to Los Alamos first ,, then to Alb.. anyway ,, yes it's beutifull country ,, if u like trees and mountains ,, but the crime rate has got to California proportion ,,, gangs moving in ,, Not that bad in all city's in NM but in Alb it was bad ,, they had a gang task force just like La does ,,,, but other than that i don't want to go back ,, i may someday though just to see one thing ,,, that is Carlsbad carverns ,,, i worked for DOE at the white sands missle base for 4 yr's and as of yet ,, i have not been to the caverns ,,, and it's almost next door to White sands missle range ,, but u know how it goes ,, u travel other places to see stuff ,, but u don't go to stuff right in u'r own back yard    :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Nothing against NM, but I'm heading for AZ and UT next. DL's Red Rock Country! Maybe some NM up around 4-Corners and Farmington. And who can miss the Martian landing zone?  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

OK TC when are you going to to AZ and UT??


----------



## C Nash (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Stopping for a few in Elephant Butte NM.  We are at Lakeside RV Park.  So far a very nice park but a little on the pricey side if you are not a Passport America member. 17.00 with 34.00 w/o. Host were very friendly and we can use passport as long as space is available. Plan on making some side trips out of here before heading for Az.  Weather is great so far and maybe I'll be able to soak in one of these healing hot springs :laugh:  Shoot, just seeing all this new scenery is making me younger ever day.  Might even see if I can scare ole Billy The Kid up around here.  Think I'll shave my head because old Geronimo might still be out there   Also have to ck out the spaceport and Chloride where I had planned to go several year back and help rebuild the mining town.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Okay Nash...I'm so disappointed.  You've not colored Texas yet.  By the way, regardless of last Tuesday's out come. We are a republican state. So color appropriately.  Geronimo is long gone but watch out for Sitting Bull, or was that Wyoming?


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Hey Chlese, thanks for the input on Lakeside RV Park.  We are thinking of staying there next winter for a month.  Do you feel safe there in the desert?  As I previously posted, I had heard good things about it.  Matter of fact I believe I originally read about it in one of the RV mags and then looked it up on line (www.RVparkreviews.com).  Maybe because they are getting favorable press is why they are getting pricey.  Either that or they are joining the rush to raise the RV camping rates.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

DL u would love Lakeside ,, it's been around for quit a bit ,, i used to work for the Unser's part time ,, when i was a kid ,, still in high school ,, anyway they had a drag boat ,, and every year around spring break time we would take out on EB ,, but we would run it on the lake about 5am ,, the lake is like glass then ,, boy did we get stuff thrown at us ,, and the cuss words that were said ,,, 
In the later part of the day we would ski behind the boat ,, but i must say be very carefull around there ,, they have had a few murders and stuff ,, but again that was back in the mid 70's ,, so i hope they have updated since then ,, but agian have fun    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Thanks Rod, we like to go to new areas as we RV and Elephant Butte, NM sounded good.  We usually stay for a couple of days in Demming, NM then stay around Tucson, Benson, Sierra Grande, and Casa Grande in AZ.  Staying a month in New Mexico seems like the thing to do for a change.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

to bad u weren't out there for the baloon fiesta ,, if u get chance u gotta ck this out ,, it last a week and u'll never forget it ,, take my word ,, i lived about a rocks throw form the launch site ,, and man what a sight ,, balloons galore over the house every weekend and on the week days too ,, but the best part is the balloon glow and the special shapes rodeo ,, u have to be there to like both of those ,, and bty DL that's in Albuquerque NM ,, and while u'r there ,, if u go next fall ,, pick me up some Hatch green chiles ,, the big jim type ,, and i need about 2 bushels ,, mine has run out    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
I'll pay u double for shipping ,, but don't let them roast them ,, i'll do that myself   :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

DL, so far everything is fine here.  I was a little dissapointed in their restroom as it only has one commode and really just one shower because you have to go through the first shower dressing area to get to the second shower.  Bathroom was spotless. You can also use Passport America for unlimited time if space is available. We did the ride up 52 to Cuchille, winston and chloride and on into the Gila National Forest and it was a great side trip in the toad. We did the Geronimo scenic ride through the National park but it is very rough narrow, slow but scenic and you do need 4x4 in places.  50 miles of backroad. Probably will stay over longer so we can catch the spaceport and might just drive over to see the cave dewellings from here.  There are plenty of parks in this area and there is a state park that we did ck out called Elephant Butte that is nice which charge 10 and 14 dollars per night.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Rod I hope you read this post, if I don't hear from you I will PM u. I read where you ask DL to pick some of Hatch green chile, big Jim type for u. If this true let me know I will be going thru Albuquerque NM in May and will pick some for you.I see where u are wanting 2 bushel not roasted


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Hey Rod, if we are out there next fall/winter will try to get you some chiles.  Meanwhile it looks like Hollis may be able to assist.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

yep ,, bty guys i was just kidding on the green chile stuff ,, i can have it sent to my door step , via fed ex ,, but thanks for the input   :approve:    :bleh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Fed ex?  Well, I guess your gusher broke through then.  Rod is ready to hand out the money now!   

I could use 20 bucks!   :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: traveling bug

Rode through Hatch today but all the stores were closed   Was going to get you some Rod


----------

